# The Golden Ratio



## neven (May 15, 2010)

For those looking to do a different style of aquascaping than the common dutch style often first sought after, here is a great read of the basics of the golden rule in regards to aquascape. Theres more to it than this site, but it lets you wrap your head around the concept easily through its pictures and simple explanations.

Golden Rule or Aural Proportions for Aquascaping - AquariaForums.com


----------

